# physical tirement along with unexaplained mental activity



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

When I was 12, I took part in a dash/run. The route was 4 kilometers. I got tired at 3 but managed to finish at a logical amount of time. When I reached the end, I found a seat and layed down. While beeing very tired and in a lack of oxygen (that happens when you press yourself in aerobic gymnastic, like running or swimming), weird thoughts came into my mind. I was thinking how long does a battery lasts and other weird stuff (I don't remember the other stuff but I remember that there were other stuff).

My family folks explained like this: you don't study enough so you don't know enought things so you keep wondering

Does this thing look familiar to you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok, this is the types of thoughts we get when anixety hits. I usually just get songs stuck in my mind to start off with  The doc explained to me when we have a lack of oxygen to the brain it does start off the anxiety process where you start going loopy. They don't know why we have these questions popping in but he told me its anxiety do my breathing exercieses & to just reassure myself that its anxiety.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

*LL people can have this when thet have little oxygen, right?


----------

